# Recruiting women from southern cali



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have a car club down here in southern california and I would really like to see some women here. There is nothing more satisfying then rubbing elbow grease with a girl under your car, talking about cars and both of you knowing what you two are talking about. The team is called Quick & Wicked, I hope to hear from many of you. post and email me at [email protected] with the subject being Quick & Wicked. All are welcome but hope to see female B14 owners.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

This isn't just a ploy to get some of those So. Cali. hotties is it? Sounds like a idea one of us Tx guy's would come up with Oh and by the way we have 5 or 6 se-r girls here in the Dallas area shawin up at the local meets. We call them the se-r babes


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

PLoy??? what ploy?? I dont know what youre talking about. I just want to have the crew more diverse and have some women in it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think it be hella cool to have women in some of the crews and stuff.. i like what tekno kid is doing.. i think it really tight.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Do we notice no women are answering, though?  I'd move to So. Cal. if they did.


----------



## ZxPrincess (May 8, 2002)

*would love to but....*

I would love to hangout (rub elbows) with more girls that are into cars, but i live up in northern cali...actually one other girl moderator and the chicks that i hangout with are in clubz here in n. cali....the only time we get down to s. cali is when clubz has "ultimate z weekend" when we all caravan to s.cali for a weekend of pure fun car stuff!!!! i will keep you posted when we will be making a trip there you should come hangout that is if you don't mind being around all 300zx's...jk! take care!!!!!!!

-Maya
'91 300zx Twin Turbo 
Jim Wolf Intake, HKS Exhaust, HKS type 1 turbotimer, HKS boost Controller, '16 Borbet Type T Rims (going to change those soon)!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay well i doubt you will read this in time and be able to come but I invite you on behalf of StealthB14 and Aznvirus and myself to the 1st annual GA16DE summer bash. It will be tommorrow at 2pm. $5 per person, which includes drinks and food. $2 for parking. Well since we will be coordinating probably a fall or winter meet in the future, you girls should come down. I wouldnt mind going up there if you girls dont mind my lil 1.6 Liter engine.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

man, the car clubs i hang out with around here, the only girls are the prissy little girlfriends of the carguys. i havent met a single girl who was seriously into her car or just cars in general.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I already met a few somewhat around here. One of them is really cool to hang out with (lisa).


----------

